# Something "strange" from flash



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2014)

If I play Flash in the browser, the same time it plays in lxterminal. I don't really know if this is a problem, but I think it shouldn't be.
But I think it's an issue, between either fvwm-crystal and flash, or xmms and flash (i think it's the last one).


----------

